
Immigration Lawyer recommendation for O1 visa processing? - deepGem
I qualify for 4 of the 6 O1 visa criteria. Can someone recommend an immigration lawyer&#x2F;attorney who can prepare and file my O1 visa petition.
======
czbond
Where are you in the US? If you're near the valley, you might try posting this
on blind [https://www.teamblind.com/](https://www.teamblind.com/)

